# Bright House Florida TiVo & Cable Card Users Tuning Adapter Update



## BHNtechXpert (Nov 8, 2011)

Tampa and Central Florida TiVo and cable card users should be aware that over the next week or so we will be updating your Cisco Tuning Adapters to version 1.0.0-1501 firmware.

As you know, Cisco Tuning Adapters are CPE devices that allow certain consumer devices (TiVo, Moxi, ATI/AMD, Ceton, SiliconDust, etc) to access SDV channels.

During the upgrade process, the Tuning Adapter will reboot and download code. The duration of the upgrade is roughly 15 minutes, and SDV channels will not be available on the UDCP device while the upgrade is in progress. Following the upgrade, service will normally recover automatically; however, it is important to note that a manual reboot of the UDCP and/or tuning adapter may be required in a small number of cases. 

The upgrade schedule is as follows:

Tampa: February 16th 
Central Florida: February 23rd 

This upgrade has already been completed in Bakersfield, Birmingham and Indianapolis systems.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

will they be doing this in the middle of the night?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

BHNtechXpert said:


> Tampa and Central Florida TiVo and cable card users should be aware that over the next week or so we will be updating your Cisco Tuning Adapters to version 1.0.0-1501 firmware.


My TA has 1.0.0_1520, so is this a step backwards? The last firmware update was back in August and I believe this added compatibility for 4 tuners, right?

_edit:_ oops, I have a SciAtl TA and this is for Cisco TAs. Sorry.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The actual Firmware is listed slightly incorrect, by the OP, It should be as follows:
(SciAtl and Cisco are the same and share the same Firmware)

From Old: FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_*F.1402* (added 6 Tuner capability, FCC Mandate) May 27, 2011
_and Image File Version: 1.0.0.*1402*_

To New: FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_*F.1501* (fixes stability and rebooting issues when using 4 tuners) ~Sept, 2011
_and Image File Version: 1.0.0.*1501*_


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ah, interesting, so if you're correct that means my SciAtl TA _should_ get this new update as well. I have STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1402.

Thanks for the "release notes" too ... I was wondering what the update was for.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

windracer said:


> Ah, interesting, so if you're correct that means my SciAtl TA _should_ get this new update as well. I have STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1402.
> 
> Thanks for the "release notes" too ... I was wondering what the update was for.


Windracer,

FYI only. SciAtl TA = Cisco TA.

Cisco acquired set-top-box maker Scientific-Atlanta for $6.9 billion in February 2006.

My Tuning Adapters both gave a notification about being connected this morning so it must have been related to the update. I need to check when I get home.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

sbiller said:


> FYI only. SciAtl TA = Cisco TA.
> 
> Cisco acquired set-top-box maker Scientific-Atlanta for $6.9 billion in February 2006.


Doh, of course. 

I'll check my own TA when I get home tonight as well.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Got the update ... everything seems okay so far.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

hope the updates helps my TA from dropping over 50 % of the channels on a weekly basis


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Anyone having issues tuning channel 1219 (CNBCHD) today?

Update: Corrected channel typo. Thanks Windracer! 1219 still not working as of 10:36 PM.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I think you mean 1219, right?  It's not working for me. I'm getting little bits of macroblocking and no watchable picture (or audio) with the occasional caption.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm able to get CNBC again tonight, so it looks like the problem has been fixed, whatever it was.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

windracer said:


> I'm able to get CNBC again tonight, so it looks like the problem has been fixed, whatever it was.


Same here. I think it was fixed on the BHN end but Gary is unaware of anything they did.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

CNBCHD (1219) is broken again on both my TiVo's and on my recently leased non-DVR Cisco STB.

Here is the image from the Cisco box.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It's working for me tonight.


----------



## Nded (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Gary,

I'm going to send this to you in a PM, but I"m posting it here, not just to share with other Bright House Tampa users, but to also get to my 10'th post so I'm allowed to send you a PM!

It's great to see somebody from Brighthouse that is familiar with my Tivo's. I'm having an intermittent problem that is driving us crazy some days. I am hoping that having a contact at Bright House who understands what Tivo's are about will help me to solve this problem.

I have 2 Premiere Elite Tivo's installed in Largo, both with Cisco tuning adapters and cable M-cards installed. One of them (TIVO-1) works great, the other one (TIVO-2) frequently has video/audio problems with some channels (BBC America 1278 quite often, occasionaly 1246, and right now 1282 Toon HD is bad, 1284 G4HD is bad, and 1294 StyleHD is bad along with several other channels). Most of the Brighthouse channels tune in and record fine. When the problem happens it is like a macroblocking issue, with garbled checkerboard video and the audio pops in and out. Cold booting the Tivo helps improve things sometimes, then the problem creeps back.

I have tried swapping the Cisco tuning adapters between Tivo-1 and Tivo-2, and the problem stays on Tivo-2 with both tuning adapters. I'm now suspecting the M-Card, but I can't swap those as easily.

What can you suggest I do to solve this problem? I think the next logical choice is to request a new m-card, but calling service can be frustrating when the person on the other end is not familiar with a Tvo.

Your advixe would be most appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

no problem at all in Orlando


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Nded said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> I'm going to send this to you in a PM, but I"m posting it here, not just to share with other Bright House Tampa users, but to also get to my 10'th post so I'm allowed to send you a PM!
> 
> ...


Nded, you could just remove the M-Card and take it to a local BHN office and get a replacement. I believe the local offices have them in stock. Its worth a shot. I'm curious if you can check your DVR Diagnostics screen to see what the signal levels are when you are tuning the problem channels.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/150


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

sbiller said:


> Nded, you could just remove the M-Card and take it to a local BHN office and get a replacement. I believe the local offices have them in stock. Its worth a shot. I'm curious if you can check your DVR Diagnostics screen to see what the signal levels are when you are tuning the problem channels.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/150


Hve had isues since January this year, three TA replaced an 4 cable cards....

Tivo's blaming the TS for this repeated signal loss an BH says it is the fault of the Tivo... Were io replace the Tivo with one of their DVR's then my problems would be resolved...

My opinion is a HUGE BS


----------

